# River Bow



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A friend took me to his honey hole up north and I was lucky enough to hook into this nice river bow. It and some nice Browns made for an enjoyable afternoon. Didn't measure it due to some difficulties with the release. What do you think?-------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love that river some times. Nice perch BTW.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you liked that perch, check out this carp.--------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome but that's no carp. That's a sailfish.;-)


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to the lake that that stream comes out of on Saturday and dayum, we slayed em. I got one brown close to 5lbs.


----------

